# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Mats Horn

## Airicist

Founder of Tinitell

youtube.com/iwishiwasashark

facebook.com/mats.horn

twitter.com/MatsHorn

linkedin.com/in/mats-horn-80669416

----------


## Airicist

Tinitell — Introducing A Wristphone For Kids

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Tinitell is a wearable mobile phone for kids. A wristphone that enables peace of mind for parents, and lets kids be kids.

----------


## Airicist

Tinitell Q&A
May 22, 2014

----------

